
New Kid on the Web: A Study on the Prevalence of WebAssembly in the Wild [pdf] - ColinEberhardt
https://www.tu-braunschweig.de/Medien-DB/ias/pubs/2019-dimva.pdf
======
ColinEberhardt
“1 out of 600 sites execute wasm code”

“50% of all sites using WebAssembly apply it for malicious deeds”

